
Ask HN: Any jr developers wanting to get Code Reviews on your learning projects? - soneca
I am starting a project to provide Code Reviews to people learning to code. If you are starting on the path of software development and is building something as a way to learn, you are the kind of person that I want to help.<p>My idea is that Code Review is a great learning tool that wanna-be developers do not have access to. I want to start something that offers that.<p>I wrote a blog post about the idea: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;rodrigohgpontes.github.io&#x2F;#educational-code-reviews<p><i>(but no need to read it all, as it is mostly about the concept of CR as a learning tool and less about this project)</i><p>So, if you want to receive code reviews on your learning project, let me know. Email in my HN profile or fill the form in the blog post.
======
jetti
I like code reviews in general. What languages are you able to go over? Are
you looking to see if it is idiomatic for that specific language? I'm a
professional C# developer but am learning Elixir and it would be great to have
people to look over the code to see if it is idiomatic Elixir.

------
brudgers
There's also the Code Review site on StackExchange,
[https://codereview.stackexchange.com](https://codereview.stackexchange.com)

It can be pretty good so long as the code meets the guidelines...which is
basically that the code works.

~~~
ejanus
Guidelines....that is what put people off..

~~~
brudgers
There's StackOverflow for code that doesn't work. The idea is that looking at
code that doesn't work is essentially programming not reviewing.

------
ejanus
Great offer. I am self-taught (to some extent). I would like to get involved
in your code review n

